# ? About dielectric grease



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Im about to go get some but want to know if you just open up the plug and smear it in or put it in each conection so that the grease in one conection doesnt touch another, in other words does current travel through the grease


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It actually does not. It's not a conductor. So you can't put TOO much in there, just enough to keep the moisture out. I usually just open it up, put a little across the face of the plug, then plug it back up.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Awsome thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Did your T4 come w/ some already in the plugs? b/c I removed my driver seat and started unpluggin stuff on my 2011 T2 and a lot of them already had a little grease in them. I was happily surprised.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes some did but in the process of installing my winch so since i got the dash apart im going to make sure everything is right


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear ya. I did the same thing. Did ya get your winch/bumper issue worked out?


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Kinda, im jyst going to cut this bumper to make it work until i get the time to build my own bumper


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

do you do the plugs ??is there a list on what to do on a brute?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Do every plug even the spark plug


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Dont forget to do the coils too


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lol well then, i took my sparkplug boot off, opened up the dielectric grease and put a whole bunch in there then put it back on and wheeler and fired up


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

How often do you guys redo your dielectric grease? Every ride? Every other ride? Once a season?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I just check mine periodically and if i dont see much in there i put more lol


----------

